# Info requested on jars



## davel7558 (May 31, 2004)

Hello,
 This is my 1st post on a bottle forum. I've canned for years but never looked at the bottles as collectible 'til I got some Perfect Mason's at an auction. These things are neat! I am trying to finance my new collecting habit by Ebaying some items, though I don't know how well it will work out. The few I have bought I can't find info on, and am asking your help. These include:
 1- Drey Perfect Mason pint jar with screw closure, clear 
 1- Drey Pat'd 1920 ever improved seal pint jar with bale closure and lid, clear

 I also have my eye on a couple of others, including:
 1- Lustre re Tongue Bros. Phila, PA quart jar with bale closure and lid
 1-Presto Supreme Mason quart jar

 All of these jars are in good shape, with no damage that I can see.
 I 'll have to pick up a book on identifying jars. What is available?
 Thanks for your help.
 David


----------



## woody (May 31, 2004)

If you're serious about collecting fruit jars you need to pick up a copy of "The Collector's Guide to Old Fruit Jars Red Book 9, By Douglas M. Leybourne, Jr."

 Copies of this book may be ordered from: Douglas M. Leybourne, Jr.
                                                               P.O. Box 5417
                                                               North Muskegon, MI. 49445

 Telephone (231) 744-2003

 Price per book: $35.00 Postpaid

 An illustrated price guide; Lists over 10,000 Prices

 All of your jars are listed in the book with the value of most of them being around $4-8.


----------



## davel7558 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Woody. I seem to run across all kinds of odd bottles lately (or maybe I'm just looking more closely).


----------



## JarDoctor (Sep 16, 2004)

Most people display their jars on white shelves.  The item you are discussing that amish used was made because they didn't have room to store jars.  It allowed them to be stored outside even in the winter - could expand and contract with very little breakage because nothing would be inside them (hince the upside down storage).
 One nice side affect was that their jars turned sun colored amethys because of the exposure to the sun which reacts to manganese causing the lavender hue in some jars.
 Again, most people just use the white shelving to display their jars.
 June and Wayne


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 17, 2004)

One other thing you might want to think about is that most collectors like to display their jars with the correct lids on them - something you just can't do with the Amish storage style.


----------

